# Benidorm at Christmas/New Year



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi 
can anyone advise us of best campsites to stay on - its our first time in Benidorm and are planning on arriving 23rd Dec and leaving 1st Jan - sailing back on the 2nd 

ive been looking at the Villasol and Villimar - we dont usually book sites but dont want to leave to chance if they get full up at this time of year

ive spoken to villamar and they say just turn up or book if we prefer ........ 

many thanks 

Lindsay


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We usually go to villasol when in Benidorm, find it to be a good location near the big outdoor market.
Never booked, always just turned up..
They have recently posted on their website a new specials rate of 16.20 euro a day and only a min 3 night stay !! (electric extra, usually on a meter).. I suspect it must be quiet down there..

http://www.camping-villasol.com/


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Lindsay

We normally spend Christmas in Benidorm, the campsite we use is Armanello 15 euros per night this site is in the ACSI book page 675 Item 1762.
It’s at the back of villasol and just a sort walk down the lane to the market and 10 minutes for the sea front.
Both site charge extra for electric and both sites have cable TV for English channels all you need is a length of coax cable.
We are going at the end of February this year for a change but we have several great Christmases in Benidorm.

If you need a toll free route I can give some suggestions and over night stops we use.

Regards
Ray


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

hi ray seen your reply to lindsay i would appreciatte the information regarding toll free route and nightstops to benidorm planning to go next year not sure of dates thanks


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Ray,
I am leaving UK for Benidorm on the 12 Dec using the Dover/Calais crossing. Would appreciate info on toll free route and stopovers, please


Ian


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Benidorm for Christmas*

Hi
For us there is no contest, it has to be Vilasol, nearest to town, good amenities and at 16.20€ good value.
Armanello we looked at but thought very congested. Vilamar is too big.
Book and enjoy. Pitch 924 is good.
Regards


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

camperman101 said:


> Hi
> can anyone advise us of best campsites to stay on - its our first time in Benidorm and are planning on arriving 23rd Dec and leaving 1st Jan - sailing back on the 2nd
> 
> ive been looking at the Villasol and Villimar - we dont usually book sites but dont want to leave to chance if they get full up at this time of year
> ...


hi camerman101.we usually stay at raco but like most you pay extra for electric so put your fridge on gas otherwise you could be faced with an other bill. a bit cheaper down the road is torreta just behind the palace .jud


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going down to Bennidorm soon and will be using this route to the Spanish boarder:

http://about-france.com/tourism/no-tolls-routes.htm


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

jud said:


> [quote="camperman101")


hi camerman101.we usually stay at raco but like most you pay extra for electric so put your fridge on gas otherwise you could be faced with an other bill. a bit cheaper down the road is torreta just behind the palace .jud[/quote]

How much do you pay for your leccy a week if using fridge. Can it be that much cheaper using gas!

Are there meters showing you how much Leccy you are using !


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

To clarify for any new visitors to Benidorm sites.
If you stay short term ie 3 days, they will charge you a set rate for electric of about 4.90 euro !!! Far to much..
Longer stops ie 7 days + will usually be done on a meter and charged about 35c per KW used.. Our last two visits where we used mainly the fridge, kettle and TV averaged to 1 euro a day. So a lot better way to do it...

Ref route, this is my way from Calais.
Calais - Rouen - Chartes - N10 to tours and straight down to Bordeaux - N10 as far as Castes - Dax - Oleron st marie - Somport tunnel - Huesca - Zaragoza - Valencia - Benidorm.

Lots of aires and stopovers already in the campsite database.

We hope to be off in January... Cant wait..


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Dewaltman & Ian


I’m sorry it’s taken a little time to get back to you but I’ve been very busy.

Our first stopover is at Marine Parade in Dover

The route from Calais is as follows

Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers
Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - San Sebastian - Pamplona
Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

Once we get of the ferry the first thing is to fill up at Auchen them pickup the A16 to Boulogne and then the N901 towards Aberville to join the A28 onto Rouen.
Follow the ring road around Rouen and pickup the N154 to Evreux and onto Charters. After Carters you’ll pick up the A10 duel carriageway to Tours and onto Poitiers on the same road now the N10.
We make Vivonne our first stop in France this Aire is in the 3rd Edition all Aires in France Page Number 514 Item 10 Good safe stop in the winter the water is normally turned off but electric and waste is available. The Aire is in the town, which has nice shops and a super U supermarket for fuel. There is a Market here on Thursday morning at the bottom end of the car park.
Continue on the N10 past Angouleme and on to Bordeaux and Bayonne and then to St Jean de Luz still on the N10 there is an Aire at St Jean on the left next to the train station with free electric and water but it fills up very quickly if it’s full carry on the N10 for around 7 miles to Irun.
As you drop down the hill to Irun you’ll come to the first of two roundabouts go over the first and after 500 yards too your left you will see a large car park over looked by a large restaurant we have used this place 5 or 6 time safe for over night park free between 6pm and 8am we have used this stop going and coming but and always had a good nights rest.
The next day follow the same road to San Sebastian and onto the A15 to Irurzun then onto the N240 to Pamplona which leads onto the N121 following sings to Zaragoza after Zaragoza pickup the A23 we stopover at Carinena just off the A23 Good Safe stop in small town in a large lay-by next to the park and school very quite on overnight traffic you can also say in a restaurant car as long as you buy a meal or have drinks.
Back on the A23 which is a good new duelcarrageway this road will take you all the way the Sagunt on the cost after sagunt pickup the A7 to Around Valencia and the onto the N332 at Sollane follow this road around the cost to Benidrom 

I hope this information help but of course you can go and stop where you wise safety is always a priority for us luckily we have never had any problems with intruders or police, we do three long trips per year and generally it’s France, Spain or Italy.
Good luck to you all and have a safe journey were ever you go.

Regards
Ray


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

camperman101 said:


> leaving 1st Jan - sailing back on the 2nd
> 
> Lindsay


Assuming you're sailing from Santander (Calais is a BIT far :lol: ) you've got a drive of about 560miles. The roads are mainly motorway BUT you have no guarantee that they will be clear: Spain has been very good in the past but financial constraints may reduce their efforts.

Daylight hours are a bit longer than UK but not by much.

I would consider allowing another day, at least.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I had the same thought on the timescale..
If you like driving then you can get in lots of hours during the summer days BUT mid winter with poor weather it can soon tire you out....


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Steve 

Regarding the daylight and weather, last year we left 15th December and once we get to the M4 we are on holidays, our first stop was at Marine Parade in Dove could wet and windy arrived just as it was getting dark just one other Motor home on the Parade.
Next day five o clock ferry still could and windy first stop Auchan for fuel 8.30am.
Apart from lunch and a few tea & pea breaks we arrived at Vivonne around 4pm still chilly but no rain or wind, however after a good nights sleep we awake to 6 inches of snow and as it was Thursday the market was at the bottom end of the car park which meant that the only way out of the car park was up a short hill by the library not a problem normally but as the snow was fresh and motor homes are as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike climbing on snow or wet grass, tried twice with onlookers and other motor homer’s shaking there heads I had to break out the snow chains never been used before anyway slipped on the chains easy up the hill stopped by the shops took them back off and have never used them since.
After filling up at the super U 500meters and we are back on the N10 the outside lane was thick with snow but the other was clear and well gritted for the next 20 or 30 miles hardly any traffic at all great, by the time we had reached Bordeaux it was much warmer no snow wind or rain.
We reached St Jean de luz around 3pm but the Aire was already full, it only holds around 10 vans so we went to our next stopover which is Irun not an Aire but a safe stop, after that it was short sleeves all the way great we never really felt the could again until we got back to Calais on the 23rd January 2011. 
By the way I never drive above 65mph unless I need to overtake.

Regards
Ray


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

camperman101 said:


> Hi
> can anyone advise us of best campsites to stay on - Lindsay


Its a while since I stayed on Villasol. It was threatened with closure at one time which would have been a shame because it is a very convenient site for Benedorm. Perhaps more recent visitors can advise otherwise but I notice you have quiet a large motorhome, over 8 metres. That from what I recall could be a little tricky at Villasol. I suggest you check up further on this.

You could of course just turn up and check it out and move on if you find you have a problem.

The past couple of trips I have used much the same route as tonka. You can check it out further by reading > my blog<

peedee


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We were at Villasol in September this year with friends and we both have Motorhomes over 8metres and we did not have a problem finding a large enough pitch.
That said there were quite a few people arriving for the winter so I would check if they have any large pitches available.
We enjoyed our stay and as everyone has said it is in a good location for the town.

Val


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*problem*



Hydrocell said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Regarding the daylight and weather, last year we left 15th December and once we get to the M4 we are on holidays, our first stop was at Marine Parade in Dove could wet and windy arrived just as it was getting dark just one other Motor home on the Parade.
> Next day five o clock ferry still could and windy first stop Auchan for fuel 8.30am.
> ...


"but as the snow was fresh and motor homes are as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike climbing on snow or wet grass, tried twice with onlookers and other motor homer's shaking there heads I had to break out the snow chains"

Never had a problem myself. Been up the arctic circle and climbed mountains with a foot of snow on them.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that’s ok if you have some momentum but because the market stall were up near the motorhome section I had to climb the gradient as soon as you set off which did not allow me to get any momentum or grip anyway we still got out.

Regards
Ray


----------



## crizatuk (Apr 20, 2011)

If you fancy traveling a tad further south, Cabopino site between Marbela and Malaga is a good site, (as i am here now) good site very friendly and if you stay longer than 30 days you get 40% off and a further 2% off if you pay in cash, works out at 13.33 euros a day including electric, and NO Meters. just 5 Min's from the beach walking and the weather here is fab!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

crizatuk said:


> If you fancy traveling a tad further south, Cabopino site between Marbela and Malaga is a good site, (as i am here now) good site very friendly and if you stay longer than 30 days you get 40% off and a further 2% off if you pay in cash, works out at 13.33 euros a day including electric, and NO Meters. just 5 Min's from the beach walking and the weather here is fab!


 :wink: hi crizatuk that sounds good is there any extra charge for a small kitchen tent do you know. we was thinking of El-pino this time any where near you have been told its 285 euros per month with electric which works out at 9.50 euros a day .jud


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we quite often stay at Albir, cap blank just north of Benidorm, on the seafront and the town is very nice. we are going there next year unless we prefer the Calpe site, not tried the Denia either.
we find it good to be away from the benidorm area, but close enough to pop in by bus.
we have stayed at cabopino before, a site with a lot of permanant residents.the bistro is good, but the resturant is very pricey.No local shops either.the beach is ok and has a wide selection of bars bistro and resturants.you really need a car.the main road outside is a dual carriageway and could be classed as a race track. :wink: :wink: no pavements to use to get to the bus stops. there is a chap who will take you to the shops for about 5 euro.
On local holidays and week ends there are a lot of rentals that the Spanish use and their parties can be noisey until early hours.

cabby


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

crizatuk said:
 

> If you fancy traveling a tad further south, Cabopino site between Marbela and Malaga is a good site, (as i am here now) good site very friendly and if you stay longer than 30 days you get 40% off and a further 2% off if you pay in cash, works out at 13.33 euros a day including electric, and NO Meters. just 5 Min's from the beach walking and the weather here is fab!


hi thanks for reply - we stayed at cabopino in august this year - as you say it was a really good site fab weather and suited us - great beach ( we have a 12yr old daughter) Alberts restaurant by the marina is wellworth a visit - you pay a bit more but worth it 
also to note the italian at entrance to site excellant and take away pizzas cheap - i walked up to lidl took about 20 mins - footpath at side of dual carriage way - got taxi back at 4 euro


----------

